# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Мобильное распределение обязанностей -  застолка для свадьбы

## Львовна

*Мобильное распределение обязанностей ( 11 цифр счастья для свадьбы)*
*- застольное развлечение  для свадьбы- от дуэта Д.Евочки*

_Коротко о главном. Как называется ситуация, когда жена готовит вкусный обед, а муж лежит в это время перед телеком? 
А если жена занимается уборкой, а муж в это время с друзьями пьет пиво в спортбаре? Все что вам подумалось- неверно. Это называется – неправильное распределение семейных обязанностей.
А кто согласен с тем, что молодой семье ПОМОГАТЬ НАДО, чтобы быт не загрыз? Тогда стоит распределить кое-какие обязанности не между женихом и невестой, а между дорогими их гостями.
Тем более, есть  для этого самый объективный и модный способ._

[img]http://*********ru/10387340.jpg[/img]

Мобильные обязанности- версия именно для свадьбы. Написаны на основе «11 цифр счастья» - Отзывы и фото здесь:  - 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141371

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ: весь зал

РЕКВИЗИТ: отсутствует


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 10-15 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1200

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (06.07.2016)

----------

